# 1991 SE-R axle half shaft help



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 1991 Nissan SE-R and I am currently replacing the driver side half-shaft (the CV boot and joint were bad). I have already replaced the passanger side and had no difficulty, however, this side is giving me a fair amount of problems. It was very hard to remove from the socket and now I cannot get the new half shaft to seat correctly into the socket at the tranny. Any tricks or ideas on how to get this to seat back? It has a king pin (the other side did not have this) around the end of the splines that go into the tranny and I fear that this is what is giving me the problems. Also, if anyone knows, does the black canister seat completely against the housing or is there some gap between the two?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Rachel


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i have always took a small board and put it up on the axle closest to the tranny and have some one hold it from under the car while another person hits the board with a hammer till it locks in place. you have to be careful and not bust the boot while doing this. they may be a better way to do it, but i have never had any problem.


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I was actually using the blunt end of a pipe wrench (yeah, I know, but it was what was available at the time). I didn't hurt the boot any but, of course, I didn't want to use too much force either for fear of hurting the boot or the part. Here is a picture of how it is seating against the transaxle. If anyone else has a Nissan SE-r would you be kind enough to look at the drivers side and see if this gap is normal or if I need to force this shaft in the additional 1/2" or so. 


Apparently I don't have rights to upload pics. Hmm. Guess that won't work then. Ok - can anyone who might have a 91 Nissan Sentra look underneath and see if there is a gap between the large cylinder on the half shaft and the transaxle?


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is the image. I hope this works. Does this look like it is seated correctly?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

if its still apart give it a pull and see if it comes out real easy. If you have put it back together then you should find out soon enough if its not in all the way.


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Greenbean. I am planning on taking it all apart again this weekend and seeing what happens. Like you said, if it comes out easily, then I suppose I have more work cut out for me. If it holds steadfast, then... I guess I will just have to trust that the gap is supposed to be there and watch closely for any gear oil leaking. 

Thanks again

Rachel


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

if your driving it now, and everything seems ok,then it should be fine. if you dont hear any clicking or popping


----------

